

Show HN: custom Github-like contrib graph on a tshirt (a week-end project) - ozh
http://contribution.io/

======
ozh
Longer desc: generate a Github-like contribution timelime and (save it as a
PNG or) export it on a tshirt.

Just a fun week-end project.

------
junto
This is a really nice idea. I like the concept that you can get this made into
a real physical product.

